# Mabula Timeshare



## mulgrew1 (Jul 31, 2007)

I booked a two bdrm at Mabula in November.  Not much for reviews.  Can anyone provide information such as the units and the points that they use for tours.  Thanks, Pat


----------



## Sue B (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Mulgrew1

We stayed at Mabula in August 2000 and relatives who live in SA stayed there a couple of years ago.  There is the main hotel/conference complex (with restaurant/bar/swimming pool/etc) where there are some timeshare units.  Other units are actually in the game reserve in 'bush camps'.  You drive through part of the reserve to get to these units.  These units are called 'chalets' - basically thatched roof, brick walled buildings grouped around a meeting area with barbecue and swimming pool.  I think there are three of these bush camps.  One day we watched from our veranda as three giraffes passed nearby; another morning we could hear elephants passing through some woodland not too far away although we could not see them.  

Units are large but not as luxurious as you would get in USA.  But quite comfortable and clean - typically African. Television reception was hopeless when we were there - don't know if it has improved.  Maid service is every day, and the maid will even wash and dry your dishes!!

You can only go into the main part of the game reserve on the organised game drives.  They pick up from the different bush camps, usually early morning (when it can be very cold) or in the afternoon (returning when it gets dark and also when temperature starts to fall).  Some of these are free (depending on size of unit you occupy) - I think it is four free drives per person.  But note that if you have a sleep six unit, you will get four x 6 free drives even if there are only 2 or 4 of you occupying the unit!!  However, not all the drives are totally free - some have an additional charge, eg the horse back tour, the afternoon barbecue drive, the lion enclosure drive, etc.  

Do you know which unit you have been allocated?  I still have some information on the resort and maps of the where the units are situated.

The weather should be getting hotter in November and perhaps the evening and nights will be warmer than when we stayed there.  May be more risk of thunder storms as well.

In SA a lot of people come to the resorts for weekend breaks, not whole weeks, so weekends can be busy.  You need to book the game drives immediately you get there if you want to go on them at weekends (in case they get booked up).  

They were quite strict on checking in time when we stayed there - we had got in to Joburg about 8.00am after a night flight and, after picking up our hire car, set off for Mabula.  We stopped at town of BelaBela for some breakfast and also to do some food shopping, then carried on the Mabula.  The last stretch of the drive is along dirt road.  We must have got there about midday but couldn't check in.  Spent our time by swimming pool and having a meal outside before going back to reception to check in.

Hope this is of use.  Let me know if there is anything else you want to know.

Sue


----------



## mulgrew1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Thank you so much for the detailed information regarding Mabula.
We are staying in BB7 two bdrm unit.  There will be 5 of us in our party.  We certainly will take your advice and pre-book our tours prior to departure from Canada.

If you have further info, please do not hesitate in passing it on to us as we are so excited about our stay in S. Africa.  We are also staying at Protea Kruger National Park Gate for a week and in Zimbabwe at the Lokuthula Lodge for a week.  We hope to get a week in Durban as well.

At Mabula, which of the tours did you enjoy the best?  We are interested in seeing as many animals (esp. the big 5).  Did you do any of the extended tours that cost additional fees rather than the credits that they allow?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## Sue B (Aug 6, 2007)

HI Pat

Unit BB7 is in Bush Lodge which is out on the game reserve.  If I remember correctly this bush camp is built on a rocky hill with some views over the reserve.  It is the biggest of the bush camps and the closest to the main hotel.  The other two bush camps are Sunset Hill (also built on a hillside) and Modjadji where we stayed which is in a valley.

Of the game drives we went on, the best was going into the lion reserve - it is a large area fenced off from the main reserve.  There is a pride of lions (at least five or six at the time but there may be more now).  There are other animals in this part of the reserve and we actually saw the lions setting off  to hunt and then killing a wildebeest.  The grass was too long to see all that happened during the actual kill!!  The game warden was excited as it was the first time he had seen this as well!!   

We also enjoyed the barbecue game drive where you take your own food to cook out in the bush at a barbecue (or braai) site.  It is a good way to get to know other owners - we met some locals who insisted we try some sausages made from impala meat (the husband had been on a hunting trip and shot an impala), and also rooibosh (a type of herbal tea popular out is SA - also in Europe now).

At the hotel they used to have a special boma evening with a barbecue and tribal dancing.  If they are still doing this, it is worth going to.

When we were there, there were no telephones in the bush camps, only a radio phone in the centre of each camp.  We did have a mobile phone
from the car hire company so this proved to be useful. 

Have you had a look at the Mabula website?

We are off to SA next week, staying at Sudwala Lodge where we own and then going on to Kruger Park Lodge near to the Kruger Park.  Really looking forward to it.

We went to Zimbabwe a good few years ago, before all the political problems.  I think we saw the lodge you are going to stay at - it looked fantastic.  I would love to stay there sometime.  You will love the falls - they are spectacular!!

Sue


----------



## mulgrew1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Sue,

The information that you passed on just makes me more excited about this trip!  

I have checked out everything that I could find about Mabula on the web, however, the info you provide is certainly reassuring...the points value of the activities do look valuable.  I am happy to hear about your positive experiences about the activites.

With reference to Zimbabwe, what other things did you do other than the falls?  Did you go on some animal searching activities?  Did you visit the town?

Also, please let me know about Kruger after you visit (if you can remember to contact us).

Thanks again, Pat


----------

